

Back to the Future: Slides Before PowerPoint - pykello
http://www.duarte.com/blog/back-to-the-future-slides-before-powerpoint/

======
dalke
The flip side is overheads, which have almost disappeared. Including hand-
written overheads, with lots of different colors, shaky font, and text that
turns to the side when the author runs out of space. I saw once a presenter
give an entire one hour talk with a single overhead, where all of the
equations were crammed together.

I'm old enough that I used drawing tools on a NeXT to compose each overhead,
and print it out onto transparencies for presentation.

So the bar may have gone down with respect to slides, but it's gone if you
consider that current "slides" have replaced overheads.

------
Machow
3D barcharts have a longer history than I thought!

